
JavaScript library to express concurrency patterns - yosbelms
https://github.com/yosbelms/getjs
======
yosbelms
Motivation:

This library started as a research project for
[https://github.com/yosbelms/cor](https://github.com/yosbelms/cor). It got
frozen months ago, but suddenly I got motivated after read
[https://medium.com/@theflapjack103/the-way-of-the-
gopher-669...](https://medium.com/@theflapjack103/the-way-of-the-
gopher-6693db15ae1f). This lib shows that JavaScript also owns resources to
deal with concurrency.

------
johnhenry
This is cool. I've Seen a few other projects that do something similar:
[https://github.com/ubolonton/js-csp](https://github.com/ubolonton/js-csp) and
[https://github.com/jlongster/js-csp](https://github.com/jlongster/js-csp).

~~~
yosbelms
Yes, js-csp is a great project. The main difference is that unlike js-csp,
Getjs is bases on promises, is like a mix of co and js-csp

